# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Un proyecto pionero permitirá recuperar las aguas pluviales La innovadora propuesta solo funciona en otros países europeo

## Embalses

*Un proyecto pionero permitirá recuperar las aguas pluviales La innovadora propuesta solo funciona en otros países europeos* 
12-11-2008 (Mediterráneo)Mediterráneo



El alcalde de Vinaròs, Jordi Romeu, y el edil de Urbanismo, Javier Balada, presentarán hoy el boceto de un proyecto que se beneficiará de los fondos estructurales europeos Medio Ambiente Life, que prestan ayuda financiera a iniciativas innovadoras susceptibles de aportar soluciones viables, tanto técnica como financieramente, a problemas ambientales de interés comunitario. El Ayuntamiento buscará una subvención para un programa que se centra en recuperar las aguas pluviales en acuíferos .
Se trata de crear zonas en las que estos recursos, en vez de derivar hacia el mar, sean dirigidos a un recipiente donde sean depurados con la finalidad de mantenerlos limpios. Esta innovadora propuesta sería la primera que se presenta en España, "aunque sí se han ofrecido otras en Finlandia, Suecia Inglaterra y otros países europeos", matizaba el edil de Urbanismo. En esta toma de contacto inicial, el equipo de gobierno presentará el trabajo en el que participan la administración local, la empresa Facsa y la Universidad de Valencia.

PRIMERO DE MAYO Por otro lado, Balada informaba que se está trabajando en el desvío de pluviales para evitar inundaciones en el casco urbano. "Se ha empezado a actuar en el que aliviará el exceso de aporte de agua en la plaza de Primero de Mayo, que es la cota más baja de la ciudad".
La actuación tiene la finalidad de desviarlo, una medida preventiva a la que también se suma la de la canaliación situada en el PAI de Mercadona. Finalmente, se van a variar también las del conocido Camí Canet para derivarlas, como en los casos anteriores, hacia el río y "se calcula que se evitará el 30% de los descensos al casco urbano".

----------

